
Chinese lab studying world's most dangerous pathogens located in Wuhan - mmhsieh
https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-to-study-world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487
======
1_over_n
From what I can see this is the single highest grade viral research facility
in the whole of china. There isn’t another with the same status.

------
miek
Surprised this didn't get more upvotes! This is a crazy coincidence.

------
xvx
So the bizarre animal market may just be a fall guy and a deadly pathogen
escaped containment?

------
SZJX
The article is updated now:

> Editors’ note, January 2020: Many stories have promoted an unverified theory
> that the Wuhan lab discussed in this article played a role in the
> coronavirus outbreak that began in December 2019. Nature knows of no
> evidence that this is true; scientists believe the most likely source of the
> coronavirus to be an animal market.

------
quelltext
2017

~~~
protocolture
Its being shared to imply a link between the facility and the outbreak.

~~~
draugadrotten
Relevant quotes: "Some scientists outside China worry about pathogens
escaping,..." and "Future plans include studying the pathogen that causes
SARS..."

